# Johnson Beach -About time



## TheRealVicB (Nov 9, 2014)

Been skunked last few weekends morning fishing.Yesterday decided to try a late afternoon / evening trip. My son caught both, slot red and drum. :thumbup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't beat that


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

Which one is better eating? I think I like the black drum better when they are less than 10 lbs.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

They're both great eating in my opinion, as long as you don't keep a big blackie.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish ! Way to go young man . :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Bluefish Blues said:


> Which one is better eating? I think I like the black drum better when they are less than 10 lbs.


They're both great eating, that's for sure! Hard to beat parmesan-crusted broiled black drum/redfish.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Will his Screen Name be......"Drummer Boy"??????????????


Great job on the Fish!!!................


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd take a Puppy Drum over a Red Fish any day. Sweet meat!

Good job Drummerboy!


----------

